# Dragonfly and tricks



## DragonflyBC (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi everyone !
My name is Tanya and I have beatiful black and white border collie Dragonfly. Dragonfly is cute and friendly, likes frisbee and balls. We spend a lot of time together and we are really best friends.
We made 3 video about Dragonfly, Me , cat and tricks : Румянец:

Dragonfly is talking





Dragonfly pulls the cat's tail





Dragonfly and tricks





Dragonfly likes to be a model


----------



## DragonflyBC (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## DragonflyBC (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## DragonflyBC (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## DragonflyBC (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## DragonflyBC (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## DragonflyBC (Sep 9, 2013)

New video! New tricks! :001_rolleyes::001_rolleyes::001_rolleyes:
Border Collie Dragonfly Tricks pt 2 - YouTube


----------



## DragonflyBC (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## DragonflyBC (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## DragonflyBC (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## Genie (Feb 23, 2010)

She is a stunning collie! Looks very like my Izzy, just fluffier. 

Looking forward to watching the videos when I'm not at work


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

She's gorgeous :001_tt1: love those big eyes.


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

you have got a naughty dog .. a playful one which love to live in its own kind of world


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Stunning photos and fab looking dog ^^


----------

